# Note to California 123



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi:Went to the GI doc yesterday and he prescribed Effexor 75 mg a.m. I know you are taking that as well. The first pill I took after taking 20mg of Bentyl and a Lomotil was an hour after those pills. With the Effexor I experienced an "inflamed" feeling in my gut and some nausea. I still feel somewhat inflamed, but the nausea is gone. You also take Xanax. I take Ativan at nite to sleep. Are they sort of the same? Did you experience any side effects when you started the Effexor? I would give anything if I could stay on the Effexor.If you would like, you can write to me privately as well.Thanx all of you for your help.Char


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

hi, i just started effexor37.5 myself 12 days ago.i know what u mean by inflamed gut ,its like a queasy gassy feeling right under sternum .its getting better but i tried a couple beers the other night and it aggrivated the pain pretty bad.i am going to ride the effex out for another week to see if it stops the gas. i also take 10 mgs of buspar.my anxiety is mainly from my ibs (mostly gas pains)so i am hoping this works.peace,juck


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Juck:Thanx for writing. My pain from the Effexor is in the colon area--that's where the inflamed feeling is. Also, I did not sleep well last night was up at 4:30 a.m. for the day. I will try another couple of days to see if I can ride it out, but actually felt better before starting this.Hope you are feeling better and they help you out.


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

mine prob is colon related also though.i wke up also every day at like 6 am and cannot fall back to sleep.but i am tired at night.its not really the med making me alert its the med bothering my bowel waking me early.its like after i poop it feels a bit better but always feels like i need drano,like a clogged uncomfortable gassy feeling.i am going to take the med until like tuesday and if no relief i may stop.it is actually helping with my worrisome head though.if my gut would just adapt to it i think it good be good. juck


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Juck:How are you doing on your Effexor? I am still taking it, but it makes me a bit hyper and hard to sleep. Still waking for day very early. I am still toughing it out hoping these side effects will subside. Also, it has not help my "d" at all. I am still on Lomotil 2 or 3 x a day and Bentyl 3 x a day. But maybe it needs time. California 123: Did it take some time to work? I also take a .50 Ativan at night. I was hoping this combo would help me get off the Bentyl and Lomotil like they helped you get rid of the "D". Well, have to stay positive.


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

char,it s now day 14 and today has been the best so far.i take my effex at 10 am and i took a phazyme(gas) pill with it today .i am still only able to sleep for about 6 hrs a night.yestarday i had some cramping but much better today.hopefully all the rough spots are ironing out. i will keepu updated.i think that its helping the anxiety a lot also. i have a good hunch on this one we will see,keep in touch juck


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Charbeaner,Although the Effexor has certainly helped me deal better with life in general, meaning less obsessive thinking and overreaction to outside stresses, I'm pretty sure the Xanax is doing most of the job with the D. Here's why I think that. A couple of weeks ago I decided to try reducing my night Xanax of .25mg by slowly cutting down on the dosage. Well, by the time I got it down to .125 at night I began to feel like my intestines were beginning to act up. Told my shrink, and he said with my demented parents a constant yet unpredictable source of anxiety, it was probably best to maintain the dosage I'd been taking. So it's .25mg of Xanax morning and bedtime and .75 Effexor XR at night. As to the sleeping problems with Effexor, I've heard these straightened out for most people within 2-4 weeks. For those where it doesn't, some decide to take the Effexor in the am if it makes them feel wired. It takes time for the Effexor so try not to give up to soon. (My sister and a girlfriend are both on it and really feel it has made a huge difference--though neither of them has IBS problems.) Take care.


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

day 15 on effexor,anxiety feels great,just a bit of morning confusion(i notice that every morning for like 2 hrs)but a lot of intestinal gas again.i really hope this gas settles down it is very uncomfortable.juck


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Juck:I went downtown today with friends and felt just awful. The GI doc gave the Effexor XR to me to try to stop the "D". That part is not working at all. I also have a bit of nausea and at lunch could only eat some bread, water and a couple of bites of chicken. Did you feel that way at times? I, too, have terrible gas and hope it goes away. I am going to try to stick with this for the 30 days, but I sure felt better before I went on it. I will try, tho, because I would do anything to stop this "D". I see that California 123 takes Xanax and I take Ativan, I wonder if there is a big difference between them for anxiety. I take .50 Ativan at night to sleep. I take the Effexor XR about 8:00 a.m. with food.Hope all of you feel better!!!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Charbeaner, I did a little surfing and Ativan and Xanax are the same class of drug but react differently for some people and are taken in different dosages.For ativan, one med site stated these as "standard" dosages:18 to 60 years of age:Sedation and anxiety, 2 to 3mg. Insomnia, 2 to 4mg taken at bedtime.So it looks like you are taking a low dosage. You might want to talk to your doctor about whether a higher dosage might be better for controlling the D and see what he/she says. As I mentioned somewhere, I tried to lower my Xanax and the D seemed ready to come back. Just some thoughts. Take care.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

California123:Thank you so much for looking into the Ativan and Xanax. I will ask my doc about this when I report back to him. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

char,now at day 15 night,i had a pretty bad dining experience tonight,my stomach and intestines just filled up with so much extra gas i couldnt eat.i am seriously thinking about throwing in the towel on the effexor and i am only on 37.5mg.i mean it is helping my obsessive thoughts but the worse stomach aches cause anxiety also.i want to take xanax xr and a lil buspar(which i take) that helps anxiety.xanax xr works all day long.i will be in touch.juck


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

To Juck and California 123:Just don't know what to do about this Effexor. It is about 7:30 a.m. and I have to take it soon, which I guess I will for another day. My "D" is definitely worse (which, when I looked up the side effects "D" is a side effect) It really tears up my stomach and like Juck I get terrible gas. I am sleeping better than I was at first. California123: Did your sister or her friend have these side effects at first? Today will be day 6 for me.Thanx for all your help.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Neither of my friends had any gastro problems from the Effexor. But as I said, for myself I think the Xanax is what is really stopping the D and the Effexor is giving me a better handle on my life. I know it can take a couple of weeks for Effexor-like drugs to get past side effects, but these problems may be increasing your feelings of anxiety and that may be increasing the D. I know the Effexor alone doesn't do the job, so I'm sticking with that and the Xanax. Take care.


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

i had the worst night last night bowel acting up,headache,couldnt sleep.i have decided to throw in the towel on the effexor.i am going to ask my doc about trying xanax xr.it really is the best med when u cant tolerate ssris.juck


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

To Juck and California123:I just called the GI doc's office to find out how to get off Effexor if I want to. Today, I don't have the pain and nausea I had yesterday, but I feel like I have taken a diet pill. I can take that feeling more than the pain and nausea. I am actually a bit shakey.Juck: I can see why after 15 days why you would throw in the towel I really can. I am walking the walk with you and it is only day 6 for me. Tomorrow I have to go back to work, and concentrating and working may be tough on this med.California123--I really believe you're right about the Xanax. From your experience, it sure sounds like the med controlling your "D". I may try alittle longer on the Effexor as long as I am not sick today, but if I have another day like yesterday, I will, too, throw in the towel and just go with the Ativan. I would love for the Effexor to work and take away some my excessive thoughts as well. Thanx for your help!!! Any other input is really appreciated!!


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to ask--my mouth and throat is extremely dry on the Effexor--is this something that should go away as well? Thanx!!!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

That dry mouth is really common. Try more water or hard candy. I understand that usually goes away. Take care.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

The gi doc's just called and he wants me to stay on it if I can. I will really try as today wasn't as bad as yesterday. I hope this works!!! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

its been 48hrs. since my last dose.my bowel feels great today.i am fully aware now that i cannot take ssris because my bowel says NO!!!and i am actually not that upset cause i noiticed that it dulls obsessive thinking(which is good)but it dulls good feelings and thinking also.sex is pretty boring on it .so there is a lot of give and take for these drugs and there must be a reason why my body doesnt like them.xanax(benzos)are the only drugs i can tolerate.they help my bowel tremendously and the anxiety.i will be in touch.juck


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Juck,I just wanted to let you know I had negative experiences with both Prozac and Paxil. The Prozac basically did nothing and the Paxil made me feel flat and totally unemotional,as if I wasn't myself. I'm not recommending you try another SSRI--I don't know if you've tried others--but just thought I'd let you know that it wasn't until the third that it worked right for me. On the subject of Xanax, I think you mentioned Xanax XR. From a cost standpoint, that drug does NOT have a generic so the cost or copay is definitely higher. FYI. Take care.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Juck:Glad you're feeling so much better. I just wanted to ask--did you just stop taking the Effexor cold turkey? I read somewhere on the board someone else did that and felt great for a few days and then crashed.I am still on it and had a "fair" day today. It's bothering my gut today, but I will do as the doc says and stay on for the 30 days until I see him.Keep in touch--


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

well since i only took it 2 weeks i figured to quit cold turkey.tomorrow morning will be 3 days .we will see i guess ,the person who crashed probably was on a higher dose than 37.5 and more days.i hav tried paxil 4 three weeks and quit,same with luvox .no ssris help my bowels. juck


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Juck:I don't know if this med is for me, either, but will stick it out for the 30 days. I definitely have to "go" more often on it--it has not constipated me at all. What I am hoping for that the increase in frequency is a temporary side effect and will go away. Did you have the problem of more frequency or "D" on the SSRI?There was one that worked really well for me. I felt great, etc. but it was one of the old ones called Amatryptoline (spelling incorrect. It really worked, but side effect of weight gain big time. I gained 9 lbs. in 3 weeks, so sadly I had to go off it.


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

i didnt have D .i really never had a prob with D .My ibs is mostly horrid bloating which in turn causes me anxiety.its weird i can be totally fine and then i will feel my bowel like shift and with that shift comes this anxiety feeling.alcohol can aggrivate this, but ssris seem to drive it up a wall.i have been experimenting because u have o rely on yourself for a cure (seems to confusing for doctors).since having tried 4 ssris , i believe i will hang that up.my dr. wanted me to try an older one next but i refuse.like i said i have experimented,and when my bowel is acting up i have tryed a .25 xanax and bang it stops it in its tracks.it actually seems to stop it for a couple days after too.(weird)now the prob is my dr only gives me like 20 pills at a time.drs. seem to be benzophobic cause it can be addictive.but its only addictive to people who abuse it.people who seem to need it dont abuse.besides,ssris are just as addicting,and u have to wait months.i believe that just a light dose like california123 can help me drastically.California123-how long have u been on .25,have u developed tolerance?I have friends in uk and they say that drs. would rather prescribe benzos than ssris over there.xanax is used as a anti depressant a lot too.i can see that cause it stops the anxiety and a lot of depression is caused by frustration from the anxiety.to tell u the truth i really was never depressed too much in my whole life(just anxiety)i quit smoking 4 mos. ago and that has given me some depression but i guess that is normal, and will go away.i tell u another thing that stop my intestines for a while is jogging.i still feel good today,and i think its because my colon has laid off since stopping the meds. peace,juck


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I've been taking .25mg of Xanax morning and bedtime, along with 75 Effexor XR at night. I beleive the Xanax is controlling the D and the Effexor has calmed me down. I've been taking the Xanax since June, under the supervision of my shrink, and he sees no reason why I can't stay on it. The Effexor lowered my Xanax dose so they seem a good combo. I've posted a website below that discusses Xanax--don't be put off by the title because as you go along you'll see it is about why Xanax can be hepful long term. Hope it is of interest to you. My shrink feels Xanax has gotten a bad rep and that for most people it can do a much better job for anxiety than many of the SSRIs which are generally anti-deprssants. Take care, http://www.lexington-on-line.com/naf_xanax.html


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

char-seeing how you are doing i been really good with the occasional xanax and buspar.going to see dr. friday am.good luck juck


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Juck:Was wondering about you and how you were doing. I am still on the Effexor XR which I take in the a.m. It is not really bothering me now except my "D" is no better. I am still on too many meds. It is two weeks today and I will stay on it for the 6 weeks it can take to be effective.Did you have more "D" on the Effexor?Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## juck (Nov 6, 2003)

i didnt have more d on effexor but i dont get d to much anyway.i am more of a mixed d/c,but bloating is my problem. the effexor after a while helped with repetetive thoughts but overall hurt my digestion.i have been reading a lot about cck (a hormone)which when overactive can cause ibs problems and anxiety.xanax is an cck antagonist(which slows down).if u do a search on alprazolam and cck u will see some stuff .i study to find out the exact probs with me.since i had colonoscopy and only ibs showed up.thanx,juck


----------

